# Vortech Tuner Kits Available!



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Vortech now has Tuner Kits available for the 2004 GTO. These don't come with injectors, a fuel pump or tuning. 

Part numbers are -

4GJ218-020SQ 2004 5.7L Tuner Kit w/V-2 SQ S-Trim & Charge Cooler, Satin 
4GJ218-028SQ 2004 5.7L Tuner Kit w/V-2 SQ S-Trim & Charge Cooler, Polished 

Just give us a call or e-mail if you need a current sale price.



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------

